
Show HN: I created a SaaS/Admin template using React - dunky11
https://reactsaastemplate.com/
======
dunky11
It also has a github: [https://github.com/dunky11/react-saas-
template](https://github.com/dunky11/react-saas-template)

------
tedyoung
All that animation makes me dizzy.

